# Whippet Finished at the weekend



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

re-posting this topic first posting seems to have disapeard?


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Here it is...

http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/934-whippet-in-progress/

Btw, fine job you did.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great job carving and paint Gloops.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very good. the painting has brought the best of the carving out . great job.

looks nicely balanced. The chestnut shank looks good rich and dark colour


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very pleasing piece to look at and a head turner when out for a walk. Great job!


----------

